# 1988 Hobie Power Skiff



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

FE1E2DF6-FDAC-47DB-B279-764AC576B04C




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








908955BF-E10E-460A-8239-FC38E56A010C




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








94D07E68-4D18-4581-9602-0AF1913A85B5




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








32C59979-8834-483D-BC68-97AD532FF486




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








298CDECF-3F71-4F2B-BBAE-272B7EEC92C1




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








BFFF2055-DD56-48F3-8B39-F353EB7D7882




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








6275AE01-93F7-402B-809F-5ABFAE8064C0




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








94453FD5-A245-4AA0-AC2F-E8890AD1614E




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018


__
1










  








6453979A-8D57-4DA5-B0BA-5B9809EEC780




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018







I’m new to the site and wanted to brag about finishing a project I’ve been working on. This is my first skiff. It’s a 1988 Hobie Power Skiff. I wish I had pics of what it looked like when I purchased it. I had to patch up a few spots, wash and wax. Mounted gas take and batteries in the console. Powered it with a 2013 Evinrude etec 60 hp. Installed seadek foam and put a Minn Kota 55 ipilot on it. Garmin electronics and a few rod holders. Strapped in a couple of coolers as well. Here are some pics. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Robditt (Apr 12, 2018)

How big is the boat...that thing is awesome...


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Robditt said:


> How big is the boat...that thing is awesome...


It’s a 15 footer. Thanks!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

